# Large early 7up bottle U7P



## Jbeas31 (Feb 23, 2016)

Trying to determine an exact date on this bottle. I believe it was a paper label bottle.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 23, 2016)

It looks like possibly 1937, according to the bottom info.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you. I finally found plant number 24 listed as Los Angeles between 1932-1937 production years. 

I have not seen many of these larger early 7up bottles.  

http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/O-IPlantList.pdf


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 23, 2016)

How large? Do you think 28 oz? Also check any past threads on 7up bottles. Lots of good stuff on here.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 23, 2016)

Yes, it has to be at least 28 oz. It is the same size as my large liter bottles from the late 50s to 70s. 

I'm trying to navigate the forum and look for 7up stuff. 

Was that you that has a similar bottle to this one?


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 24, 2016)

Mine is a Canadian 30oz dated 1945, here is the link....    https://www.antique-bottles.net/sho...er-B-C-Country-Club-Beverages-Company-Limited


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 24, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> Mine is a Canadian 30oz dated 1945, here is the link....    https://www.antique-bottles.net/sho...er-B-C-Country-Club-Beverages-Company-Limited





Awesome Bottle Canadacan. 
My bottle's Plant Code 24, was only listed producing bottles from 1932-1937. So the 1935 date works 
http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/O-IPlantList.pdf



Are you positive your bottle is 1945. Im no expert but according to most articles U7P bottles were phased out by 1940.
 I know there are exceptions to the rules, as I own a 1943 amber squat 8 bubble bottle that should have been phased out by 1940 as well.  

I did find this stating that Dominion glass did have bottles dating back to 1928 
https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/DLogoTable.pdf


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 24, 2016)

Yea I'm quite sure...I have other bottle logos that ran latter in Canada than in the USA. Dominion Glass goes back to 1886....the 1928 year you mention is referring to when Dominion started using the diamond D logo.
My bottle is marked C <D> 5     May/June 1945.................. so far my findings indicate that the 1930's bottles are marked with only the diamond D logo and a # to the right. I only have two bottles marked in this fashion so I really need more bottles to sample to form a positive conclusion. 

This is from a article by Bill Lockhart, Beau Schriever, and Bill Lindsey

~In all three decades, the logo was in the center of the base, with the pair number above it and the mold number below it.  The year was indicated by a single-digit number to the right of the logo.  During the 1940s, the month was shown by a letter: (King 1987:247; Miller & Jorgensen 1986:3).
A = January/February 
B = March/April
 C = May/June 
D = July/August 
E = September/October
 F = November/December


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 24, 2016)

Okay that makes sense that some of those bottles ran later. I know that many of the Canadian bottles had completely different wordings on the back.  

I have a couple Canadian made bottles myself.  

Do you collect many 7ups?

Im interested in a bottle with Ca Ravigote. Pictured below


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes I have a few items.... ...still working on variations and still need a Canadian 8 bubble. The bottle with Ca Ravigote are from eastern Canada....we never had those out west.
Can't seem to find a photo of my cans............

This is the shelf with most of my stuff.


This is my Quart bottles all together.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 24, 2016)

Cool. You have quite a few bottles. They also seem to be in really good shape.  
 Most of yours seem to be from the mid/late 50s through the early 80s or so.  Though I do see a few "bubble girls" on the left. 
Are all your bottles from Canada?
I like the large bottles and that crate. 

Do you have any of the Ca Ravigote bottles?

Where do you live in Canada?

Yes I have quite a few 8 bubbles. Havent come across a Canadian 8 bubble either.  


I live in Mobile, AL.
We had a 7up plant here at one time but we also had a Coca Cola plant too. Way more Coca Cola stuff around here. 

Ill have to take a a few pictures of my collection tomorrow.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 24, 2016)

Great pics of some of your collection Canadacan. I love the red label Canadian versions. I have yet to find one of those. All of my bottles bare currently in crates. I am tearing apart my basement in hopes of redoing it proper for all my bottles and related stuff. I do have about 100 7up bottles. And always wanting more. I have posted these before but here are some of mine.



Hope to see some pics of what you have, Jbeas31.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 24, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> Great pics of some of your collection Canadacan. I love the red label Canadian versions. I have yet to find one of those. All of my bottles bare currently in crates. I am tearing apart my basement in hopes of redoing it proper for all my bottles and related stuff. I do have about 100 7up bottles. And always wanting more. I have posted these before but here are some of mine.
> View attachment 169678View attachment 169679View attachment 169680View attachment 169681View attachment 169682View attachment 169683
> 
> Hope to see some pics of what you have, Jbeas31.




You've got some nice bottles iggy.  

I love the variations 32,33,36,28 oz bottles.  Have you seen a 24 oz bottle before? 

The big foam 64oz. is my favorite  closely followed by
Paper/foil label dot label
1.5 liter tall skinny bottle   
Odd script with red and white line underneath 



Ill be posting my collection soon.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 24, 2016)

Here are my early 7up bottles.  
I believe the 2 rarest I own are the Amber paper label and the "A cooler off a fresher up" bottles. Followed by the 8 bubble ACL neck amber squat. 

Im sorry about the upside down pics. I cannot figure out why they are displaying that way. Any help?


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 24, 2016)

8 bubble bottles and some early 7 bubble bottles.    One ribbed neck 7 bubble (very faded label). small salt and pepper shaker 8 bubble bottle


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 24, 2016)

50s/60s/70s bottles


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 24, 2016)

The rest of my collection 

I also own two of the Uncola Posters  https://www.flickr.com/photos/30559980@N07/5530866832 and https://www.flickr.com/photos/30559980@N07/11872812304


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the compliment *Jbeas31*, I have no Ca Ravigote bottles. Yea I suppose my bottles are a good mix of 40's- 80's ....6 of them from the 40's including the U7P 30oz, My friend found an 8 bubble in Ontario last year, I'm so jealous!...my quest continues to find one, very tough up here to get. I'm in the Vancouver area of British Columbia.... Here are the pics of my cans... and front and back of my swim suit girls.

Thanks iggy,...love that little NDNR!....It will be great once you get your basement done hey!

These are the 7up cans and 7up products on the top shelf.


My swim suit girls, front and back, my earliest 1943... the last one is 1953


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow nice collection Jbeas31!....I spotted a Winnipeg bottle from Blackwoods Beverages....I have all the construction photos from when they built that 7up bottler plant in 1957....one of my favorite bottlers!
Not sure why they are posting upside down?....doing it from your phone?


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks.  

I've amassed this collection in the last 2 years.   I was bitten by the collecting bug. 

I really like all the variants of the 7up bottles. 

You have quite a few cans. 

No I uploaded them from my iPhone onto computer and it doesn't help. 


Yes I have two Canadian bottles actually. 
The Blackwoods bottle and I'm assuming all the plain shield Canadian bottles have the "R" registered in one of the bubbles where as the American bottles have it below the shield. 

I noticed that many of your bubble girl bottles have 8 bubbles above the girl and 7 on the label and neck too.  I've got one like that.   I also notice how the girl tends to get larger, in the stomach, as the years progress. 

Would you care to part with one of those "sip it slowly" bottles? If not I understand.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 24, 2016)

Not ready to part with any yet because the years are different, so I'm trying to document the progression. Yes the first three have the 8 bubbles above the girl, the one that came before has 8 bubble on the front and above the girl... and the 4th bottle in my pic has 7 bubble above her. Notice the first 3 she has a single foot and hands face outward?...and then on the 4th bottle she is redesigned and has two feet and hands face inward. I think I did a little post showing the progression of the bottle, I'll see if I can find it.
...........ps when you post a pic you can double click it and a window comes up with a size display option.. maybe try posting medium size and that may show it upright?...you can do that for every pic before posting.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 25, 2016)

Jbeas that is a very impressive collection. It could be awhile until my  bottles come out of there crates. I have never had a problem with  posting pics, so I cannot help you on that part. I really like the back label of the one from Beaver Falls Pa. With the neck ring. I do have pics of alot of my bottles. I will check to see if any are good enough to post.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 25, 2016)

Here are some more of mine. I like collecting all 7up's. I have a lot of the commemoratives also.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 25, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> Not ready to part with any yet because the years are different, so I'm trying to document the progression. Yes the first three have the 8 bubbles above the girl, the one that came before has 8 bubble on the front and above the girl... and the 4th bottle in my pic has 7 bubble above her. Notice the first 3 she has a single foot and hands face outward?...and then on the 4th bottle she is redesigned and has two feet and hands face inward. I think I did a little post showing the progression of the bottle, I'll see if I can find it.
> ...........ps when you post a pic you can double click it and a window comes up with a size display option.. maybe try posting medium size and that may show it upright?...you can do that for every pic before posting.





I completely understand. Just thought Id ask. If you ever come across one in good shape at a decent price message me. 

That's very odd.  Most of my late 30s early 40 bottles have two feet except for a few.  There does seem to be a distinct transition between your bottles by year. 
The 4th bottle is also the mid section and thigh size change. 

I tried doing the resize and all of the photos are thumbnail size.  Its odd because some are upright and some arent and the method was the same.   
Its and iphone 5s and a windows 10 laptop.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 25, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> Jbeas that is a very impressive collection. It could be awhile until my  bottles come out of there crates. I have never had a problem with  posting pics, so I cannot help you on that part. I really like the back label of the one from Beaver Falls Pa. With the neck ring. I do have pics of alot of my bottles. I will check to see if any are good enough to post.




Thanks Iggy. Thats alright, Id like to see your collection when you do dig them out. 

Yeah the Beaver Falls, PA is different.  It almost seems double printed 
That plant seems to have done a lot of promotional items like the salt and pepper small 8 bubble I have.  

I havent done much research on this bottle   The bottom has a triangle with an R in the center.  299 above,  40 bottom right, and 3A bottom left.   

I like your misprint bottle. Id like to get some of the sideways dot bottles (I think those are late 70s early 80s) but I went for more of the early bottles to start. 

I was bidding on another misprint 1 pint 12 oz bottle and missed out on it. The orange shield was completely shifted to the side and off the white. It went for almost $50 with shipping.   Too much for me.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes, I was watching that misprint also. I would have liked to gotten it, but it did go for a lot.
The 'R' in the triangle might possibly be the Reed Glass Co. Rochester NY.
What kind of top-closure is on that Beaver falls bottle? It looks different in your pic.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 25, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> Yes, I was watching that misprint also. I would have liked to gotten it, but it did go for a lot.
> The 'R' in the triangle might possibly be the Reed Glass Co. Rochester NY.
> What kind of top-closure is on that Beaver falls bottle? It looks different in your pic.



Im happy with my 7oz misprint. It'll have to do for now.    
Okay thanks Ill check into the reed glass option. 
The little Beaver Falls bottle is a salt and pepper shaker bottle with a screw top. I found it by itself without a top. Its unique and early with the 8 bubbles on the label.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/257494...590f813f1c44&gclid=CNyjzb39k8sCFdgQgQodblcLcA


Its also the same plant where the ribbed neck bottle was made. Im curious about the Beaver Falls plant. I wonder if they did a lot of promotional items for the region. There seems to be a lot of early bottles and memorabilia from them.  


http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-Up-Soda-B...341568?hash=item41a339b200:g:VtMAAOSwJkJWhWp4

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/7up-bottle-beaver-falls-pa-reed-glass-172295323


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 26, 2016)

Thought you would like to see these two Canadian 8 bubbles....I hope to one day acquire bottles like this.

Embossed neck


ACL neck


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 27, 2016)

I love those!


----------



## Jbeas31 (Feb 27, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> Thought you would like to see these two Canadian 8 bubbles....I hope to one day acquire bottles like this.
> 
> Embossed neck
> View attachment 169764
> ...





Those are awesome.  
The embossed "u" has a bit of an extra "tail" at the front of it. 
There is a thread somewhere about a chemical symbol being the inspiration behind the 7up name.  

I really like that all white dot neck on the second bottle. Really odd with no shield around it.


----------



## RCO (Feb 28, 2016)

I have one of those canadian 8 bubbles bottles , I oddly enough found it not far from where I live when I was out for a walk a couple years ago , it was under some leaves near the road . the area where it was found was some sort of lot development in the 30's that never materialised and also a small lodge/resort at the time, so I guess someone from Toronto brought it up . my research back then I think its first 7 up bottle used in Canada , acl is not great but considering it was outdoors since the 30's I'm surprised it has any left .
I've never really seen any of these for sale other than 1 at a flea market outside of toronto and it had almost no acl left just embossed 7 up logo


----------



## Jbeas31 (Mar 1, 2016)

That's a neat find RCO.  It is hard to believe that any of the ACL is left sitting outside for so long. 
The embossed 7up is very small on the bottle. I haven't seen many like it.


----------



## Eric (Mar 2, 2016)

Great collection... Like the crate too.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks Eric.  I hope to add a few more crates to my collection one day.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 7, 2016)

Man, I really regret not buying the embossed 8-bubble from Vancouver when I came across it in an antique store.  I didn't realize how rare they were, I thought it was just an overpriced, poor condition bottle (the condition was poor and the price was high, but considering how rare they are I now realize it wasn't unreasonable at all).  At least now I know it exists to keep an eye out for another one.


----------



## RCO (Mar 7, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> Man, I really regret not buying the embossed 8-bubble from Vancouver when I came across it in an antique store.  I didn't realize how rare they were, I thought it was just an overpriced, poor condition bottle (the condition was poor and the price was high, but considering how rare they are I now realize it wasn't unreasonable at all).  At least now I know it exists to keep an eye out for another one.




 forgot to mention I might of seen one on ebay before , well know it was a 7 up bottle from 30's with embossed 7 up neck but can't remember if it was Canadian or not. I haven't seen one from Vancouver or any city other than Toronto yet


----------

